# Piper starting John



## FrielWatcher (Sep 18, 2008)

John Piper is going to begin his next sermon series on John. How long did it take for him to preach on Romans? 

Why a new sermon series on the Gospel of John? 

Do any pastors here preach entire books over a series like this? 

Grace to you.


----------



## Kim G (Sep 18, 2008)

During college I went to a church where the pastor preached through books of the Bible. He was very slow but methodical. His series on Revelation began my first week as a student. When I graduated four years later, he was just wrapping up the book. And that was fast for him. 

People who had been there years before, during his sermons on Romans, used to talk about things that had happened at church as happening during ____ chapter of Romans. Like, "I met Mike during Romans 2 and we were married halfway through Romans 4." 

I actually enjoy when a pastor preaches through a book because I feel like I really get what the book is saying. When there's a different text from a different book every week, I'm afraid I forget quite a bit of what I learned. But that's just a small preference. My current church doesn't do that, yet I love the preaching.


----------



## Romans922 (Sep 18, 2008)

Seems to me that he needs to preach something from the OT.


----------



## Barnpreacher (Sep 18, 2008)

FrielWatcher said:


> John Piper is going to begin his next sermon series on John. How long did it take for him to preach on Romans?
> 
> Why a new sermon series on the Gospel of John?
> 
> ...



I think it took him about 8 years to preach through Romans. He was pretty methodical with it. It's nice to have as a resource on his Desiring God website. You can download any of his messages from Romans and all the other messages he has preached for free.


----------

